# Umm, kinda at a loss for words...



## Ray (Nov 19, 2021)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 19, 2021)

wow. even if it was done well that would not look good


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

No FB so I can’t see the description but that’s the kind of person I like to meet just for the entertainment!


----------



## Astroyama (Nov 19, 2021)

Tour De Fat Steampunk bike for Beer Bemusement.  
This bicycle is wildly eclectic just like New Belgium Brewery.  
If you have never attended "Tour De Fat" be sure to do so, as it is unlike any other bicycle event I have ever attended. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2021)

is that a bluebird ?????


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2021)

Pretty sure the Audubon Society would euthanize this one.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thing is cool ! It's a Flying Pigeon !!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2021)

Must be one of those burning man projects. If so then I can see it


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 19, 2021)

Like a movie prop for a low-budget Mad Max themed production; post-nuclear age without V-8’s or any gasoline (or 2030?).


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 20, 2021)

Please, Someone take his right to buy sheet metal away!!!!!


----------



## frank562 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ray said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do not build bikes when you're drunk....


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 20, 2021)

This bike can only be ridden underwater with a fin on a helmet, like in Jaws.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 20, 2021)

I can fix it , my Dad is a TV repairman.....................he has a whole new set of tools................ 🤓


----------



## vincev (Nov 20, 2021)

I do like the off center rear fin and crooked seat.


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2021)

It's hard to tell, are most of the embellishments permanently attached or merely clipped on to the original bike? No facebook, can't ask. Not that I'd buy it but just curious.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2021)

Boris said:


> It's hard to tell, are most of the embellishments permanently attached or merely clipped on to the original bike? No facebook, can't ask. Not that I'd buy it but just curious.




It appears a few rods have been welded to the fork and I can't tell what all is going on at the rear fork end. The rest appears to be attached with clamps.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 21, 2021)

"the horror.....the horror..."


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 21, 2021)

Once it's all fiberglassed in smooth it shouldn't weigh more than maybe 3 or 4 hundred lbs. Might need some 4 Ply tires.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 21, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I can fix it , my Dad is a TV repairman.....................he has a whole new set of tools................ 🤓



My brother is gonna sh*t....my brother is gonna kill us.....


----------

